# Cat murders human but makes it look like suIcIde



## Paco Dennis (Aug 25, 2021)

Posted by
u/meister2a







Familiar?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 25, 2021)

kitty looks deadly serious...


----------



## Judycat (Aug 25, 2021)

Too cute to be indicted.


----------

